# would these be too much??



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

yes x10543


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Haha thats what i thought good thing they are on back order


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

I hate people in suits...they make you look weird. Plus I don't personally like camo because it makes you look like you should trade your board in for a rifle.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

If you are participating in a biathlon, I think it's perfectly fine. If you're not planning on firing a gun at other boarders, I'd say pass. You could mix the jacket or the pants with a solid color, but I'd stay away from a full-body print. Especially one that crams Burton down people's throats.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

sweet looking pants, jacket...eh not so great


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

wear what you want. express yourself. If you are going to wear duds like that you SHOULD be able to ride... imo. Or u be a JONG like me.


Do you really want someone to tell you what to wear??


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

I like them both, just not together. If it were me I would go for the jacket and get some solid colored pants... but if you like it all wear it. It would definitely stand out


----------



## Type.O (Jan 15, 2009)

Definitely too much. Go with the jacket only.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Go with the jacket and black solid pants.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Well the thing is i havent decided if i like it yet or not, it may look good on here but a different story in person. and since im still pretty garbage it would bring alot of attention to me ( not like that would bother me all that much all any will see is me eating shit) 

but I actually was thinking of just getting the pants since thats what i need (just got a new Black jacket and mine ripped).


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

mcjsdaddy said:


> Well the thing is i havent decided if i like it yet or not, it may look good on here but a different story in person. and since im still pretty garbage it would bring alot of attention to me ( not like that would bother me all that much all any will see is me eating shit)
> 
> but I actually was thinking of just getting the pants since thats what i need (just got a new Black jacket and mine ripped).



lol you gotta be good to rock either of them prob, they are loud lol. i would go with the pants and a solid jacket if i were you..


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

sounds good thanks peeps


----------



## paintball_karl (Feb 9, 2008)

Grimdog said:


> Go with the jacket and black solid pants.


that. only if you're diggin the jacket though.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah if in combination. I would either go with just the jacket or just the pants. If I had to choose for myself, I'd probably pick the jacket.


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

Wear what ever you like. 
Now my opinion - I would go with the jacket and Dark Brown pants.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Moskau said:


> I hate people in suits...they make you look weird. Plus I don't personally like camo because it makes you look like you should trade your board in for a rifle.


hahaha EXACLY!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

this may sound retarded, but suits arent necessarily made to wear together. too much going on...

just because you CAN, doesnt mean you SHOULD. feel me?


----------

